# Does Flourish Excel Kill plants?



## GodofFishtanks (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, I just got some Flourish Excel today and was wondering if it killed any plants. I have Java Fern, Aubias Nana, Stargrass, Moneywort, Dwarf Hairgrass, Cabomba, Amazon Sword, Narrow Leaf Ludwigia, Rotala Indica, Crypts, Dwarf Sag, Java Moss, Marimo Moss Ball, and some Bacopa...
Please let me know if I have any plants that will be killed by Flourish Excel...
Thanks!:fish:


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

None that I see. I know its generally regarded that Vals and Fissidens do not appreciate very strong dosages of it. Half strength dosages can keep them alive and a few folks have said they will eventually 'adapt' to it. Not completely convinced that is plausible. I have quite a few different plants on your list and double daily dosage with no issues. Be wary of any sensitive livestock as that becomes a major factor in dosing.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

to add, varieties of bladderwort also are susceptible to melting with Excel.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Flourish Excel*



GodofFishtanks said:


> Hey, I just got some Flourish Excel today and was wondering if it killed any plants. I have Java Fern, Aubias Nana, Stargrass, Moneywort, Dwarf Hairgrass, Cabomba, Amazon Sword, Narrow Leaf Ludwigia, Rotala Indica, Crypts, Dwarf Sag, Java Moss, Marimo Moss Ball, and some Bacopa...
> Please let me know if I have any plants that will be killed by Flourish Excel...
> Thanks!:fish:


Hello G...

I haven't used this product in years, but the issue with it used to be that it contained a trace of an industrial form of carbon called "Gluteraldehyde". Had 1.4 percent or thereabouts.

This form of carbon was used in high doses to kill algae. Which it will. It may also damage other primitive plants like certain species of Valisneria, mosses and ferns. 

I used it for a while and didn't see that it worked any better than other liquids that didn't contain "Glut". Some plant keepers swear by it. I think it's a bit pricey, but I have several large, planted tanks.

So, there you have the basic skinny on Flourish Excel.

B


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

GodofFishtanks said:


> Hey, I just got some Flourish Excel today and was wondering if it killed any plants. I have Java Fern, Aubias Nana, Stargrass, Moneywort, Dwarf Hairgrass, Cabomba, Amazon Sword, Narrow Leaf Ludwigia, Rotala Indica, Crypts, Dwarf Sag, Java Moss, Marimo Moss Ball, and some Bacopa...
> Please let me know if I have any plants that will be killed by Flourish Excel...
> Thanks!:fish:


out of your list it will mostly melt these plants:
Crypts
Java moss


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

In my experience the crypts will/may suffer. You can condition the plants to your dosage pretty easily though. Start with a small dose and increase every couple of days, I've done this and my crypts haven't melted. Right now I'm definitely overdosing to get rid of some algae.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

I was using it for a while, and I think it hurt my Wisteria. It will kill Riccia too. I stopped using it all together.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

For the short time i used it my anubias, ferns, dwarf sag, crypts, vals, swords, moss(s) hated it, and melted even half dose. There's a lot of nasty stuff in that product if you research all the chemicals added to it to bind, and assist the chemical components within it. Seems to be a hit or miss with success with it with a lot of those species.


----------

